# Air compressor hose fittings help needed



## Mollyhk (Jun 18, 2020)

Hello! 
Fairly new to all things air compressors and airline fittings, and I need to replace a fitting on a machine I have (it’s a rug tufting tool) to be able to attach it up to my air filter and hose.
The attachment it came with is too wide to fit a standard 1/4 inch female quick release which everything else is connected up to, but can’t find a piece online that will fit!








Photo of the current fitting, and the style of fitting I need to put on. 








Photo of the fitting I need, with the end on the right so I can fit it into the tube and then clamp the airline to the fitting with the nut. 
Does such a piece exist? Would love to know if it does or of any alternatives! Can share more photos of what I’ve got coming from the hose that needs to connect to this. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Look for a hose splicing kit


----------

